# ProWorld Transfers vs. Transfer Express



## Kimsie (Oct 5, 2007)

I have only used Transfer express transfers and have been happy with them-but I am exploring my options and came across ProWorld Transfers (which their prcing seems a little lower) or do you recommend another transfer company out there?
Thanks!


----------



## CenCal559 (Nov 28, 2011)

Kimsie said:


> I have only used Transfer express transfers and have been happy with them-but I am exploring my options and came across ProWorld Transfers (which their prcing seems a little lower) or do you recommend another transfer company out there?
> Thanks!


There quality Is good, check out my website to see.


----------



## CatherineC (Sep 26, 2012)

I don't know first hand, as I am new to the biz also, but my "mentor" uses first-edition.com designs exclusively. Said never has had a single problem, just make sure whoever you use that they use plastisol ink.


----------



## evtic (May 20, 2010)

We use proworld exclusively for custom transfer after trying a lot of outfits. Their quality is top. Their service is great too. They do Nickle and dime a bit and their turnaround is very slow but seems to be worth it.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Tic. We strive to ship within 2-3 days after art approval. Is this not happening?


----------



## MaryAnnKacz (May 9, 2010)

Have been using Transfer Express for a few year for names and numbers for sports teams. Just got 1st order from Pro World for stock full color transfers. Will let u know how they turn out. Received them in 2 days in Ohio. There weren't any directions as far as temp and time, but they do give it on website.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Mary Ann. The directions are on the back of the transfers. Thanks for your business.


----------



## MaryAnnKacz (May 9, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## MaryAnnKacz (May 9, 2010)

This question is for ProWorlded. Just tried 2 transfers from Pro World. Have a Geo Knight heat press. All images say 385 degrees for 10-12 seconds. Did 11 seconds. First design missed a spot when peeling. Second design came out good, but we used pillow in between shirt. May have very slight dip in platen. Did not use silicone sheet over shirt. Plan on washing and drying shirt in 24 hours to see what happens. Love the details on image. Any tips on how to prevent incomplete adhesion?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Mary Ann. Usually a pressure issue. But if there is a 'slight dip' in the platen that could be the cause. It would be easier for us to help you in more detail if you could email us at Contact Pro World Inc - Pro World. Thanks


----------



## kim and him (May 21, 2010)

We have used both ProWorld and Transfer Express. 0 issues with Transfer Express. We have about 75% success with ProWorld. We have an issue pending with them as we speak. Will update on their customer service on this one. Proworld for stock transfers, Transfer Express for custom is the way to go.


----------

